# networkmanager, dhcpcd - hostname wird nicht korrekt gesetzt

## elemay

Hi,

ich habe den networkmanager installiert, seit dem wird mein Hostname nicht mehr richtig gesetzt.

meine /etc/hostname sieht so aus

```
cat /etc/hostname

hostname="gentoo"
```

Das Netzwerk funktioniert soweit mit dem NetworkManager.

Was kann da schief gelaufen sein?

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich absoluter Gentoo Neuling bin und in der Beziehung ein echter noob

Viele Grüsse und vielen Dank schonmal

elemay

----------

## Max Steel

Diese config muss nach /etc/conf.d/hostname (hier bei gentoo)

Steht aber auch im Gentoo Handbuch ^^

----------

## elemay

oh, Das habe ich voll übersehen.   :Embarassed: 

Vielen Dank dafür!!

----------

